# skinny wrists



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Any other males have extremely skinny wrists like me. I dont know why I have them. I guess it's due to genetics plus not playing any sport in my developing stage when my bones were growing. 
My wrists are so narrow, especially my left one. Alot of girls have wider wrists than me. It sux.
Anyone else have this problem? Is there anything you can do to widen it up ? Probably not much excpet to put some more meat on them, though it's hard.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

It's not a problem for me, but I have narrow wrists. It just a genetic thing...not much you can really do about it...I don't think.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

My wrists are skinny..nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Can you give the appearance of a larger wrist by doing a wrist curl. Close your hand, into a ball, and flex it up, eventually use a weight.....

I'm a woman, and until last year, I could wear my toddlers bracelets..........


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I've got skinny wrists... skinny forearms... I'm just plain skinny and aways have been. I'm not as self-conscious of it as I used to be, for whatever reason.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

My wrist is pretty skinny.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: skinny wrists*



realspark said:


> Can you give the appearance of a larger wrist by doing a wrist curl. Close your hand, into a ball, and flex it up, eventually use a weight.....


Maybe slightly, but mostly you'll just be 'pumping up' your forearms.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

im pretty sure around the wrist theres mostly tendons instead of muscle, so you cant make it grow that much. my wrists are small too, about 6.5" around, but when i started working out i noticed my wrist got big enough to have to adjust my watch


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

My wrists are skinny and my arms are too long.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, try lifting weights. It's probably the only thing you can do about it. ..well, maybe you could get fat injected into them, but.. yuck.

Also, skinny wrists probably means that the rest of your body is slim too. So, eat more.. a lot more. After 20-40 pounds, you should notice a difference.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

My wrists are sooooooo skinny. Bracelets slip off of me. Wish they were a little bigger...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I can touch my thumb and middle finger if I wrap them around my wrist.




Yeah. I know.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Njodis said:


> I can touch my thumb and middle finger if I wrap them around my wrist.
> 
> Yeah. I know.


I can do that with each of my fingers. :um
Actually, I would hope that most people are able to do that with their middle finger and thumb. Otherwise, they may need to lose some weight.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> Njodis said:
> 
> 
> > I can touch my thumb and middle finger if I wrap them around my wrist.
> ...


Same here. They don't just touch, they overlap!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

My wrists are fairly skinny as well. My arms aren't that big and my hands are quite small. I don't know what's up with that. My legs though are quite thick and muscular. You should see my calves! I don't even work out. So I don't know what's going on...all my muscles ended up in the lower half of my body.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Njodis said:


> I can touch my thumb and middle finger if I wrap them around my wrist.
> 
> Yeah. I know.


Isn't that normal? :con


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Njodis said:
> 
> 
> > I can touch my thumb and middle finger if I wrap them around my wrist.
> ...


I think it is, even in guys :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I suppose I am an imbecile. :lol


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I can touch my thumb and pinky if I wrap them around my wrist :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, even I can't do that. I'm going to go with the idea that I just have freakishly small fingers. That's the ticket.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can do the forefinger-thumb thing, but not the pinky. :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can almost do the pinky touch. I don't think my wrists are any smaller than they should be, really. I have the smallest ankles in the world, though. I have a theory that they are going to break and I will be forced to walk with a cane and no feet.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

stick wrists and stick legs....I don't even like to look at myself in the mirror wearing shorts....gotta love genetics......


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

i hate my skinny wrists and small hands. its so girly. My fingers are short and stubby, and my hand in general is very feminie like, there are so many girls with bigger hands and longer fingers than me its embarrassing. I can almost wrap around my wrist with my pinky wth about 1 cm to go.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

lonesomeboy said:


> i hate my skinny wrists and small hands. its so girly. My fingers are short and stubby, and my hand in general is very feminie like, there are so many girls with bigger hands and longer fingers than me its embarrassing.


Yeah me too. My hands are smaller than a lot of girls' hands actually.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Try deadlifts.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

wrist curls and reverse wrist curls should be good enough, or get something you squeeze for working your grip


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have skinny wrists and arms, I hate it and am very self conscious of it.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Noca said:


> I have skinny wrists and arms, I hate it and am very self conscious of it.


 :ditto I keep wondering if even girls are thinking, "What a sissy boy" LOL


----------



## ctsa (Aug 23, 2006)

Im extremely skinny, and my big hands makes my wrists look all the more awkward.
I did some exercises with them almost every second day for over 2 months and they didn't even change. Guess i was just born to be that way =\


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I really recommend deadlifts over other exercises; they hit the wrist muscles fairly hard, probably just as much as anything else, but also hit other muscles. There is that ancillary benefit. If you're going to do another 1 or 2 sets in your workout why not do something that works out the entire body? More efficient.

It's also an intense lift, which causes a great endocrine response (i.e. release of testosterone), which will help 'grow' the muscles better.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: re: skinny wrists*



Blue Oval said:


> im pretty sure around the wrist theres mostly tendons instead of muscle, so you cant make it grow that much. my wrists are small too, about 6.5" around, but when i started working out i noticed my wrist got big enough to have to adjust my watch


i was scrolling down so i could say the same thing about the watch. 
After i was going to the gym for a while, i could barely clasp my watch, it fit so tight. It used to be a good fit. I sorta just forgot about it and stopped wearing it...i planned on putting some more links in it so it would fit well again.

3 months later (with NO exercise...i stopped going) i put the watch on, not only did the tightness go away, my wrists shrunk back down far enough that now the watch was loose and kept turning itself upside down on my wrist.

:blah My point is, you can gain SOME size by doing forearm exercises. I never noticed the difference until my Hulk-like muscles vanished. Then i could tell.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: re: skinny wrists*



Blue Oval said:


> get something you squeeze for working your grip


Oh, dont worry....^^^^that's the one exercise i'm sure they already do. 
But seriously.......


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

yea i just won one of these things off ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hand-Gripper-Forear ... dZViewItem

you can change where the springs attach and it can go up to 350lbs to squeeze it closed, im already dreaming about crushing peoples hands when i shake them


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: re: skinny wrists*



Blue Oval said:


> you can change where the springs attach and it can go up to 350lbs to squeeze it closed, im already dreaming about crushing peoples hands when i shake them


AAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha. 350lbs sounds excessive! Know those Incredible Hulk hands they sell (the ones that make the smashing sound effects)...thats what your gon look like, just with white hands instead of green ones.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i want to have popeye forarms lol


and it looks like i might be interning at wegmans over the summer for a couple weeks so i might be seeing you around


----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

Skinny wrists don't matter much, it is more important to just be fit.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I have skinny wrists too.
But if you work out your forearms, no one will notice your wrists.
I use variations on lifting dumbells. I find that the hammer curls and reverse wrist curls work well.

This site even has animated pictures to demonstrate:
http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ForeArmWt.html


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Strength said:


> I find that the hammer curls and reverse wrist curls work well.


yea, they do work well. for me at least they did.

On a related note, im starting to go back to the gym this week. By the time its beach weather, i'll be set.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: re: skinny wrists*



Blue Oval said:


> and it looks like i might be interning at wegmans over the summer for a couple weeks so i might be seeing you around


cool. let me know if/when you start. You can be my icebreaker of sorts when i hook us up with some of the nice young ladies you'll be working with.


----------

